# Creaking Window



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I am sitting here in the living room and can hear the high winds outside. I am also hearing a lot of creaking coming from the bay window on the side wall. 

We have the window replaced almost two years ago by a carpenter. He pulled out the old window and then installed the new. Framed new roof over it. It had been great until the last week or two.

With todays high winds I am really noticing the creaking. It also appears to be only coming from the upper right corner. It is making me think that if he nailed it in, something is pulled loose. I am trying to figure out the best way to stop the noise without having to tear off all of the trim.

Any thoughts. 

Thanks.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Can you have someone push in while you feel if it is moving, then you push out to see if it is moving? If it does move, can you wedge a shingle between the trim and window, outside, to hold it in....James


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

If there is no supports under the window, often a set of cables is used above the window, hidden in the roof over it, and anchored back into the wall to support the weight of the unit.

What you may be hearing is the unit moving slightly and those cables creaking.

Unless it falls out of the hole, I wouldn't worry about it ( but I wouldn't sit IN it either.....  )

I've built and installed a LOT of bay/bow windows, and frankly, the only way I'd have one in my house is if the entire floor/wall system was built out in a bay to support it. Otherwise, they are a window looking to follow gravity and sag.


----------

